# I need feedback of what to do next



## Jackstraw (Jul 10, 2022)

Hello, my name is John and I have what I feel is very high ore grade and have well over a ton. Based on my pictures can you give some advice on whether or not I should assay first? 

I will say that I live in a smaller town in Colorado that has underground tunnels beneath its streets. It's very easy to recognize these now blocked off tunnel exits and entrances because of the dug out rocks strewn about. The fact is whenever and whoever was digging these tunnels dug through different types of rock that had been flushed with gold at different times. I have multiple tons of archaen greenwood, a lot of tellurides, many quartz vein, and other hydrothermal vent elections. There is no mining in this town so when I mention to people there is high grade gold ore strewn about and it usually coincides with the same places these, possibly ancient, tunnels were built. 

I will let the sample photos speak for themselves and appreciate any feedback. I'm not even sure I could find an assayer that would know what to to with the multitude types of samples. Some seem to be ancient ingots, others are most definitely electrum, and while it might sound strange to hear, even the chunks of ancient concrete that are all about are covered in gold. 

I have multiple theories. One is that ancient people and native Americans were burying their gold alloy here, plus we definitely have the archaen greenbelt craton in play, not to mention tellurides, and your typical quartz vein samples. It's almost like it got hit with a huge hydrothermal event that shot up gold in such a huge quantity and field area that the gold shot up and covered all of the dense material and inserted itself in all of the porous materiel (ie. The ancient conglomerate rock that was used for the tunnels)

I even found an ancient skull that was covered in gold and all of the empty orifices have diamonds in them, I know this goes against the idea that Kimberlite is the only delivery mechanism for diamonds, but my research shows something different.

I need to figure something out soon, because the landlord is not renewing my lease at the end of August so I am unsure what to do next.

Please give me feedback on the photo samples, and I will be adding more tomorrow.

Thanks and have a great day!
John


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

Jackstraw said:


> Hello, my name is John and I have what I feel is very high ore grade and have well over a ton. Based on my pictures can you give some advice on whether or not I should assay first?
> 
> I will say that I live in a smaller town in Colorado that has underground tunnels beneath its streets. It's very easy to recognize these now blocked off tunnel exits and entrances because of the dug out rocks strewn about. The fact is whenever and whoever was digging these tunnels dug through different types of rock that had been flushed with gold at different times. I have multiple tons of archaen greenwood, a lot of tellurides, many quartz vein, and other hydrothermal vent elections. There is no mining in this town so when I mention to people there is high grade gold ore strewn about and it usually coincides with the same places these, possibly ancient, tunnels were built.
> 
> ...


Hello pictures of any ore won't help identify any thing the best quik way that I advice you to do before any fire asay or any money spandig is to learn how to musure your rock any rock by density and then Google to get close to understand what you have and then after that send the rock for analyses may be 5o dollars even that make sure first density it's very important before any thing there is a list of ore density you can get close by color of the rock and then you go forwards fire assay is last and don't do it your self you may have something very toxic analyses after density meserment it's very important and if you find good place claim it and go forward that's my advice good luck and tellurium rock some times it's calvarite or sivanite it's very rare density for that ore it's over 9 but it's very rare good luck sory about my grama


----------



## Martijn (Jul 11, 2022)

If you have a bunch of material that is covered in gold, then why bother assaying rocks? 
Ingots need an XRF or chemical analysis. Not an assay.

I think you need an archeologist not hydro metallurgists. 

As much as we all hope and dream about buried treasure, I think the main goal of mining for pm's is to get them OUT of the ground. Even more so in ancient times. They would not have put it back in the ground as an alloy?!?

*Skull pictures please!! *
Sound unbelievable, really! What a find! share and amaze us with those diamonds and gold covered skull please, I want to see it really bad! 

As far as I know, hydrothermal vents do not let gold rain down on an area, but I could very well be wrong. 
Are your theories based on actual science or history of the area?

But yeah; assay first. An assayer that does not know how to deal with different types of samples, is not an assayer imo. 

Martijn.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 11, 2022)

Biom said:


> Hello pictures of any ore won't help identify any thing the best quik way that I advice you to do before any fire asay or any money spandig is to learn how to musure your rock any rock by density and then Google to get close to understand what you have and then after that send the rock for analyses may be 5o dollars even that make sure first density it's very important before any thing there is a list of ore density you can get close by color of the rock and then you go forwards fire assay is last and don't do it your self you may have something very toxic analyses after density meserment it's very important and if you find good place claim it and go forward that's my advice good luck and tellurium rock some times it's calvarite or sivanite it's very rare density for that ore it's over 9 but it's very rare good luck sory about my grama


Can you add some punctuation? Sentences of 200 words are kind of hard to read.


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

English my 3 th language bad grama I advice density meserment first to get close to identify any rock before any spanding no one can identify any rock by looking at it gold rock or any valuable can be in so many deferent colors if he's find a history place he may find some valuables but as far as any rock just what I said an analyses if he's talking about over ton not just one rock he need to know what ore he dailing with and go farward


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Can you add some punctuation? Sentences of 200 words are kind of hard to read.


Bad grama I wrote something in other side it's easy to understand my point


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 11, 2022)

Not necessarily. 
If you give up reading because of poor formatting.
You will not answer or give advice.
On the other hand you are not the worst in any measure.

But still, take the advice and try to put in some punctuation, commas and paragraphs, please.


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Not necessarily.
> If you give up reading because of poor formatting.
> You will not answer or give advice.
> On the other hand you are not the worst in any measure.
> ...


Ok I will see how to get it


----------



## Martijn (Jul 11, 2022)

When you are done with one cluster of words, try to add a period (.) and hit enter to start on a new line. 

Two enters if one subject is done and you move on to another subject. 

This creates paragraphs and makes reading a lot easier. 

The mind can relax at that point and process the words into one whole that makes sense.


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

Martijn said:


> When you are done with one cluster of words, try to add a period (.) and hit enter to start on a new line.
> 
> Two enters if one subject is done and you move on to another subject.
> 
> ...


Ok I will take my time next time . Thanks for your help


----------



## Biom (Jul 11, 2022)

Biom said:


> Ok I will take my time next time . Thanks for your help


I just remember I had this problem before .and you corrected me .thanks again


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 12, 2022)

@Jackstraw:

John,
From your photos, I can see just rocks.

Veins of gold.
Skulls made of gold with eyes of diamonds, clumps of gold…
Why do you think, you're the first who can see this?
Are you all right?


----------



## PeterM (Jul 12, 2022)

Jackstraw said:


> Hello, my name is John and I have what I feel is very high ore grade and have well over a ton. Based on my pictures can you give some advice on whether or not I should assay first?
> 
> I will say that I live in a smaller town in Colorado that has underground tunnels beneath its streets. It's very easy to recognize these now blocked off tunnel exits and entrances because of the dug out rocks strewn about. The fact is whenever and whoever was digging these tunnels dug through different types of rock that had been flushed with gold at different times. I have multiple tons of archaen greenwood, a lot of tellurides, many quartz vein, and other hydrothermal vent elections. There is no mining in this town so when I mention to people there is high grade gold ore strewn about and it usually coincides with the same places these, possibly ancient, tunnels were built.
> 
> ...


John, when I was in Guyana producing about 28 oz. gold per week back in 2000 for 3.5 years it was a no brainer, and I even got lazy to clean the sluice box many times. However in your case, the local Guyanese have a phrase for people like you, _*"he head not good".* I have some personal advice, seek medical help._


----------



## goldshark (Jul 12, 2022)

I do not, or have ever heard, of skulls impregnated with gold and diamonds. Even Indiana Jones did not find such Tom Foolery. I did hear of a dinosaur skeleton , which was replaced by gold solutions at the London Mine between Alma and FairPlay Colorado. This was a hoax perpetrated by some enthusiastic pranksters who where joking about a really rich mine. I have had vivid dreams about such richs, but what you are stating is probably brought on by an over indulgence of cheap Russian vodka, Iawaska, or other potent hallucinogenics, or inhaling mucho mercury retort fumes. I don't mean to be an as-hole, but when brothers make claims like this, I will definitely say "take a time out". No shame in asking for help, we all need it at times.Hence this forum. Be cool, seek some help, or walk the talk. I would love to see some pictures of gold and diamond encrusted skulls occurring naturally. Of course, where in Colorado do you find this kind of stuff? If you are speaking figuratively of what a great place Colorado is, I agree, embellishments and all. Still, please seek professional help. Pretty please.


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

PeterM said:


> John, when I was in Guyana producing about 28 oz. gold per week back in 2000 for 3.5 years it was a no brainer, and I even got lazy to clean the sluice box many times. However in your case, the local Guyanese have a phrase for people like you, _*"he head not good".* I have some personal advice, seek medical help._


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

John just do some density mesurment of some of the rocks .that's the only way you have for the moment .just break some rocks to small piece and measure .then you will get very close to know what you have .it's very easy .


----------



## Martijn (Jul 13, 2022)

Biom said:


> John just do some density mesurment of some of the rocks .that's the only way you have for the moment .just break some rocks to small piece and measure .then you will get very close to know what you have .it's very easy .


Help me out here: How will even a couple ounce pm's per ton of rock cause any measurable difference in rock density? Where the composition of slightly different rock types will cause more offset. 
Or the tolerance of the method of measuring. 
Any air pockets underneath or in the stone? Theory gone. 
Not a very sound method imo. Or am i missing something? 

So what does the rho of rock really tell you? 

Martijn.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 13, 2022)

Still no pictures of said skull is very disappointing. I sure hope the OP does share them. It may rock the archeological history of the continent.


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Help me out here: How will even a couple ounce pm's per ton of rock cause any measurable difference in rock density? Where the composition of slightly different rock types will cause more offset.
> Or the tolerance of the method of measuring.
> Any air pockets underneath or in the stone? Theory gone.
> Not a very sound method imo. Or am i missing something?
> ...


Meserment is very important he's talking about high grade ore meserment and gravity test is very important to get very close to understand what kind of menerals you dealing


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

Biom said:


> Meserment is very important he's talking about high grade ore meserment and gravity test is very important to get very close to understand what kind of menerals you dealing


There is so many kind of menerals that can get any body confused .thinking it's high grade ore .gold ore can be in so many colors and mix with so many things .high grade ore or any ore goes by meserment and gravity test .that's the first sheep test before he can spend any money that's the idea .every meneral have it's own caractestic and no one can identify any thing by looking at pictures.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 13, 2022)

Biom said:


> There is so many kind of menerals that can get any body confused .thinking it's high grade ore .gold ore can be in so many colors and mix with so many things .high grade ore or any ore goes by meserment and gravity test .that's the first sheep test before he can spend any money that's the idea .every meneral have it's own caractestic and no one can identify any thing by looking at pictures.


Specific gravity can be used in some cases if one is uncertain which mineral one have. But you will not see any PMs this way. And there are many minerals close to each other in SG, so it is just one small tool in the toolbox.
And it has not much value if one has samples with mixed minerals.


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Specific gravity can be used in some cases if one is uncertain which mineral one have. But you will not see any PMs this way. And there are many minerals close to each other in SG, so it is just one small tool in the toolbox.
> And it has not much value if one has samples with mixed minerals.


Yes I agree. but in his case yes. he's talking about high grade ore .he's talking about one ton .and he think it's high value that's why I secjest gravity meserment he will not see any pms of course .just get close .it's same to me he's talking about telluride gold ores .but my openinion it's very important to mesure any thing .that way you have an idea ..mining it's not refining it's completely deferent story .mining goes way before refining it's start with identifying Rock.meneral. sheep way .there is 100 s kinds of meneral if any body find some thing and start spending money on it .thinking it's gold you will go Brook before you know it .you have to go step by step .meserment and identifying what you have very very important


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 13, 2022)

Biom said:


> Yes I agree. but in his case yes. he's talking about high grade ore .he's talking about one ton .and he think it's high value that's why I secjest gravity meserment he will not see any pms of course .just get close .it's same to me he's talking about telluride gold ores .but my openinion it's very important to mesure any thing .that way you have an idea ..mining it's not refining it's completely deferent story .mining goes way before refining it's start with identifying Rock.meneral. sheep way .there is 100 s kinds of meneral if any body find some thing and start spending money on it .thinking it's gold you will go Brook before you know it .you have to go step by step .meserment and identifying what you have very very important


If you have a rock with density of 4 at 10 grams. Let’s say he has 1kg or ton.
Which is ludicrously high.
That will mean 0.01g on that 10g rock.
Trust me he will not see it.
Unless you have visible metallic gold veins, in which case he will not need a SG test anyway.

Edit: corrected numbers


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> If you have a rock with density of 4 at 10 grams. Let’s say he has 1kg or ton.
> Which is ludicrously high.
> That will mean 0.1g on that 100g rock.
> Trust me he will not see it.
> Unless you have visible metallic gold veins, in which case he will not need a SG test anyway.


I agree yes I am talking high


Yggdrasil said:


> If you have a rock with density of 4 at 10 grams. Let’s say he has 1kg or ton.
> Which is ludicrously high.
> That will mean 0.01g on that 10g rock.
> Trust me he will not see it.
> ...


I reply based on what he said he think he's got high grade ore if it's over 9 in gravity may be it's high grade and then he can go forward any thing less then that he can't prosses by him self even with analyses or even if it's gold meneral .my point is to identify what meneral is or get close .


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

John not replying to none of us . We just stock with he's question .may be we learn as we go .


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 13, 2022)

Biom,

I would consider John's posting as a joke.
Half of his text is taken from an Indiana Jones movie. I'm just waiting, when the German bad guy comes in play.


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> Biom,
> 
> I would consider John's posting as a joke.
> Half of his text is taken from an Indiana Jones movie. I'm just waiting, when the German bad guy comes in
> ...


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> Biom,
> 
> I would consider John's posting as a joke.
> Half of his text is taken from an Indiana Jones movie. I'm just waiting, when the German bad guy comes in play.


May be we should look for deferent subject to keep bazy


----------



## Biom (Jul 13, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Still no pictures of said skull is very disappointing. I sure hope the OP does share them. It may rock the archeological history of the continent.


He's not replying I wish he can send you more pictures and info like you asked


----------



## Martijn (Jul 14, 2022)

Jackstraw said:


> Please give me feedback on the photo samples, and I will be adding more tomorrow.


Promise? 
Really really truly? 

Sigh. 

Jack probably dropped one of those 20+ grams per ml rock on his foot and now he's stuck out there in the mine without internet.  
I'll drop by tomorrow to see if he's still alive. Promise.


----------



## Biom (Jul 14, 2022)

Hope he say what happened.


----------



## Jackstraw (Jul 25, 2022)

I do apologize about not responding quickly, let's just say, turning the narrative on its head is my goal, not wealth.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 25, 2022)

Jackstraw said:


> I do apologize about not responding quickly, let's just say, turning the narrative on its head is my goal, not wealth.


turn (something) on its head: 
'To misinterpret or misrepresent something so that it is completely incorrect or the opposite of what it should be. '

I would still like to see pictures of said skull.


----------

